# Anyone have a 20 ga tungsten load?



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I got a deal on some 3 1/2" Federal Tunsten-Iron shells at the local hardware store. These are the "goose" loads that were discontinued a few years back. My intent is to break them down and salvage the shot for some 20 Ga loads but now I need some loading data.


----------

